# please id



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

can you guys please id this for me and im pretty sure this is in the wrong forum please move if needed thanks in advance ak.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hmm n e body know??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alls i know is it is a damn cichlid of some sort,"wheres lemmy when you need him".


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Any other pics? It sort of looks like a dempsey, but I'm pretty sure that isn't it.
It's hard to tell the coloring and body shape from that pic.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> Any other pics? It sort of looks like a dempsey, but I'm pretty sure that isn't it.
> It's hard to tell the coloring and body shape from that pic.
> [snapback]1175549[/snapback]​


i think it is an african one...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lol yeah i got a few more pics the only thing being is that i have to start a new thread with every pic i post because i am lame when i comes to this computer sh*t,and therefore dont know how to add more pics to this thread and thanks for trying guys.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ok well i finally figured it out i think. well here should be another pic of the guy thanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bumpity bump :nod:


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks kind of like a dempsey


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Perhaps a Peacock Cichlid?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nah, that's some sort of mbuna. Not 100% sure on an ID though, maybe a Pseudotropheus saulosi, or possibly even a hybrid.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Not sure what it is, but he looks so sad


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

that is how he always looks but a guarantee he is a happy fishie.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

no one knows for sure what it is or if you did say what it is i mean can you translate that scientific sh*t to moron terms please.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

looks like a regualr african to me...lol i dont no that much bout cichlids other thatn oscars..dovi..midas etc


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hey thanks for the coment furious p.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hhhhmmmmm.....


----------

